# New here :D



## missTT (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi, 
thought i'd join up to get some advice etc... on my next car!

have wanted a Mk1 TT 225 for a while now... (been waiting to sell my current car) but ive just seen the Quattro sport!  
i need to buy from a dealer and i've noticed that they are quite hard to get hold of?
any suggestions?


----------



## securichick0 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi, im a fellow newbie too, i joined in advance of getting my TTS roadster which is due march next year too! Happy hunting in getting your ideal car.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi 
Welcome to the forum 

Regarding QS models - only 800 were registered in the UK (read that somewhere on here!) so are relatively rare compared to other TT models.

Good luck in your search.

Saj


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum  We have had a lot of Female members joining lately... must be a trend 

As for the QS, they only come in 4 colour options



-Black on black
-Black on blue
-Black on red
-Black on Silver

beware that there are a few imitations out there...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk as for the quattro sport or qS a great car but there are a lot of unloved ones out there try a search on the Auto Trader web site


----------

